# 6 month stay in kos



## Subside rabbit (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi

Looking to stay for 6 months in kos next summer....with a view to looking for somewhere to live permenantly in near future. Will be renting our own prop out here in the uk to help fund this. Is there anyone who can give us some advice re looking for accomodation and paperwork read initially for the 6 month stint. Thanks sue


----------

